
Microsoft to show code in Brazil to calm fears about spy 'back doors' - mnmlsm
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-brazil-idUSKCN12J2TA
======
rachidbch
What a jokish news! Made my day! Can't decide if it's Microsoft bullshitting
Brazil or Brazil bullshitting it's own population. But I have my idea.

